# Digilight is out of the flashlight business



## ugrey (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, about ten days ago Digilight's website showed them "out of stock" on everything. Then about seven days ago, their web site was gone. I called them today and only got voice mail. So, I called Area 51/Black Rifles who stocked their lights. The man on the other end said they had gotten out of the business. 
I am sorry to see them go. My second favorite light next to my SF M6 is my SF P12 (SF 9P + extender + Digilight 12V lamp assembly). It is a great combination, a SureFire quality beam and it's brighter than a P91 for about 50 minutes and it will fit in most pockets a 9P will. This only leaves G&P for SF sized 12V lamps. I ordered one today, from Lighthound, and I will let you all know how it compares. Maybe some company, new to CPF, making SF sized LA's, will come out with a 12V LA, hint, hint.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Dec 13, 2006)

wow i cant beleive this happend. my freind wanted a digi-light weoponlight and out of counsidence i said "but there a small busnus and they may go out ,so stick with surefire till they get bigger". so we went to there site and all i saw was out of stock and he said " well thats most likley cuz there suppling to the military cuz there cheaper than surefire" and i didnt know what was going on so we went on.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 13, 2006)

Well that figures, I was gonna order some of their efficient 9V lamps earlier this week from Blackrifles, but other things came up.

I looked just now and it looks like somebody already snapped them up. Just Great!!!






They had the most efficient 9V lamps. I wonder if somebody bought the company out because of this and for how much $$$


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 13, 2006)

Did did notice several weeks ago that Digilight's website was out of stock of everything and was gonna post a thread. But then I saw someone a few days later saying they ordered something, so I thought nothing more of it.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Dec 13, 2006)

Thats a damn shame, I didn't have any of their lights, But ther 9 volt 1.22 and 0.8 amp lamps are realy good. Much better than anything else I have used. 

And just when there are new rechargable RCR 123's that can handle the 1.2 amp current draw without the need to double click.


----------



## Owen (Dec 13, 2006)

What's a shame is that I've been waiting on a refund from Digilight for some LAs I sent back for over 3 months, been lied to repeatedly, finally decided to get the post office involved, and gave them their notice that I'm filing a complaint for mail fraud against them about a week and a half ago(which I still will).
I'd dearly love to meet this Reggie character in person, and stomp the cost of a couple of LAs out of him, with plenty of interest.
Guess I should be thankful it's just a little over $50 they owe me, and not more. 

As far as I can tell, the Digilight lamps are G&P lamps, as are the rebranded ones used in Vital Gear and Cabelas XPG lights. At least they appear to be made the same. The different model #s and unspec'd specs get kind of confusing, though.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 13, 2006)

I would like to know where you can find the G&P 9V's that draw 0.8A.


----------



## Glen C (Dec 13, 2006)

InfidelCastro, Fifth Unit have them, but this thread may be of more interest. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/144248


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 13, 2006)

Glen C said:


> InfidelCastro, Fifth Unit have them, but this thread may be of more interest. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/144248




Fifth unit has the newest more efficient 0.8A version? The 9V G&P "TASSA" ?

Thanks for the link!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2006)

Our ES-9 is 0.85A and have a 150 lumens output, might want to give those a try. 

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Kid9P (Dec 13, 2006)

Not surprised with their HORRIBLE customer service.


----------



## Jasmes (Dec 13, 2006)

benchmade_boy said:


> wow i cant beleive this happend. my freind wanted a digi-light weoponlight and out of counsidence i said "but there a small busnus and they may go out ,so stick with surefire till they get bigger". so we went to there site and all i saw was out of stock and he said " well thats most likley cuz there suppling to the military cuz there cheaper than surefire" and i didnt know what was going on so we went on.




I hate to be a grammar Nazi, but come on.


----------



## Jim Watson (Feb 13, 2007)

I had noticed they were offline but did not know why.
They were giving lights out like hotcakes at IDPA shooting matches.
I have "No 32 of 45" presented at the 2006 IDPA Nationals, mine for being one of the 13 shooters to have attended all ten Nationals thus far. The charger didn't work so they sent me a lesser light along with a replacement charger and batteries. I have three of their keychain lights from match goodie bags in 2006.
Guess they gave away too many and sold too few.


----------



## mdocod (Feb 14, 2007)

like mark said... use his ES-9 in place of any light you would have used a Digilight 9V 0.8A... LumensFactory has great lamps. Nice to finally have a reliable source to go to for a nice variety of lamps... And it seems that the variety is getting better all the time.

That said- the whole reason everyone was trying to get ahold of the lower power version of the lamp was to be able to run it on protected RCR123s... now AW has cells that drive more powerful lamps without kicking off.. so the only reason left to chose such a lamp is runtime.... in which case a 18650 body driving a HO-4 is a smarter option.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Feb 14, 2007)

mdocod said:


> like mark said... use his ES-9 in place of any light you would have used a Digilight 9V 0.8A... LumensFactory has great lamps. Nice to finally have a reliable source to go to for a nice variety of lamps... And it seems that the variety is getting better all the time.




Have you tried the Digilight .8V and LumensFactory's .85V bulbs side by side?


----------

